# Monster Bows Dragon Initail Thoughts Review.



## crafty

I was hoping to get a short one up shortly after i received the bow but i guess it never hurts to have it prove itself in the field first... :evil:



Monster Bows Dragon initial review.

I received this bow 12 days ago. Ive been waiting for the Dragon to be Released since I first heard of it well over a year ago. The length and the True center shot technology were the most appealing characteristics to me. For tuning and stability this was a big plus. 

I ordered my Dragon in February and I was pleased that it only took me 5-6 weeks to receive it. Thats including the week that the limb dipper was down.
When I opened the Box, the fine lines of the riser and the film dip were the first things that I noticed. 

As I picked it up, the over all weight for a 44.5 tip to tip bow was amazing. It was LIGHT, almost as light as the Phoenix which surprised me. 
The new Stone Mountain Strings and Cables looked very appealing as well. Nice tight Servings and a very good looking set up over all. Only time will tell how durable and consistent they really are.








The thing this bow was missing was the Grip. Thats only because I had my buddy Bob Duguay (git-a-grip) make me a little something special. 
I had recently talked to Bob and asked for a very thin Side plate. As thin as he could get it actually. 

Well thin it was, so thin that he had to use 2 sided tape because the screw grommets that he normally put in his grips would only allow him to go half as thin as I requested. 

I cleaned the sides of the riser with pure alcohol and positioned them perfect center. When I thought I had it where I wanted them, I griped the bow. WOW, that was the missing ingredient I thought.

A VERY thin Throat but yet still had great contour to make the over all feel very comfortable. 









A HUGE high five to Bob for these bad boys. 








Next it was time to feel the draw cycle( It was set at 60# and 28.5 out of the box). I attached my release and drew the bow slowly. It was SMOOTH all the way back to a Solid back wall with a very nice valley. I think its draws a bit better that my ESC Phoenix. 

While at full draw with bare bow I could immediately tell the difference in Stability. For me this is a Huge plus. The Phoenix with its short Tip to Tip (Especially to full draw) was a bit unstable. Not bad but not like the Dragon either. 

This bow just flat out feels GOOD. The Feel, the draw cycle, the weight, the finish was all there. The only thing left to do was shoot it. 

I quickly put in my bow vise and slapped a Limb driver on it, leveled it t the shelf and tightened it down. Then I put a square on, found my nocking point and tied serving above and below the Nock. 

Next was the D-Loop and tightening down the Rest cord. Finally I was ready to shoot the dragon.

I picked it up, and went threw my shot routine. When I released the arrow and followed threw, I said ..WOW(out load) lol. My fiancé walked around the corner and asked me WHAT..? All I could do was laugh, smile and say,this bow is AWESOME.

It was very quite even without felt under the string. The bow sat dead still in your hand. 

The only thing I noticed was that the Top of the bow was a bit heavy. With the True Center shot and the grip being placed slightly lower, this was only to be expected though.

So far everything was just to my liking. 

Ive now put almost 700 shots through this bow and enjoyed each and every shot. These new wood limbs make a big difference of the over all feel of the Dragon. 

The most obvious characteristics between the Phoenix and Dragon are this.

Phoenix:

-Has perfect center shot left to right
-Very light weight
-Short tip to tip for tight places and stalking the thick stuff
-Easy to break down and field service
-Then of course a Smooth Fluid Draw with a Rock Solid Wall
-Very respectable speed at 300 IBO

Dragon

-Has TRUE perfect center shot left to right and up and down
-Very light weight for its length
-Longer tip to tip for more stability, finger shooting, though still easy to maneuver in the thick stuff
-2 sets of sight mounting holes and burger holes
-Strings suppressor mounting hole AND read Stab hole
-Easy to break down and field service
-Also a Smooth Fluid Draw With a Rock Solid Wall

I have shot this bow on the 3D course and have FIELD PROVEN it by stalking the Texas hill country and taking 2 Exotic Rams. Both of these bows will perform on the course and in the woods at the highest of levels. 

















I am Very Pleased with the Monster Bows Dragon and would like to say Thank You to the MBI LLC Crew for bringing Such an awesome performing bow to the market.


----------



## Michihunter

Very nice review Crafty. I do have a question though- Looking at the limbdriver cord I'm wondering how you tied that in?


----------



## crafty

Thanks Boss.. The Cord is tied to the Top Draw Stop. I tied a half hitch, pulled it tight and put a few dabs of super glue on it.. Ive been shooting the tied off like this on this bow and my Phoenix and havent had the knot come loose yet..


----------



## Michihunter

crafty said:


> Thanks Boss.. The Cord is tied to the Top Draw Stop. I tied a half hitch, pulled it tight and put a few dabs of super glue on it.. Ive been shooting the tied off like this on this bow and my Phoenix and havent had the knot come loose yet..


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## crafty

You bet


----------



## crafty

Grip Update.:

The Grip tape is holding the same as day one.. These plates havent moved or shifted a HAIR since i first put them on..


I sometimes hear about customers saying the grip is a bit bulky or not as comfortable as other brands. Well i tell you their IS ANOTHER OPTION that makes this bow as good feeling in your hand than any other bow out there..

The changes to this grip, the thinning and the Tape gives it a better overall feel and look

Bob has hit it out of the park on this one.. 

Great Job bud..
__________________


----------



## mikieday

glad your enjoying your bow

Mikie


----------



## crafty

Oh you know it..


----------



## crafty

Ttt


----------



## Wannawhitetail

The photos with all the strings reminds me of the cats in the cradle game we played as kids. How is that for follow up shots? And a review by a Staff shooter? Nice information, but any bias here?


----------



## jcp7857

Great review, thanks for all the information.


----------



## thornapple

Wannawhitetail said:


> The photos with all the strings reminds me of the cats in the cradle game we played as kids. How is that for follow up shots? And a review by a Staff shooter? Nice information, but any bias here?


 Follow up shots? I have taken over 40 animals with archery equipment and if a follow up shot presents itself you need to worry getting picked off while reaching for another arrow not loading it. By the way after shooting with a shoot through harness system a few days in the preseason you can reload just as fast as with a conventional cable system.


----------



## gokartjon

I have the Phoenix (shorter version).
I love it. It is easy to draw, easy to hold, well balanced.
And, I shoot it pretty well.
Dont knock it till you try it!!


----------



## mikieday

Wannawhitetail said:


> The photos with all the strings reminds me of the cats in the cradle game we played as kids. How is that for follow up shots? And a review by a Staff shooter? Nice information, but any bias here?


clayton lets not come over here and try to start a argument like you have on so many other websites...I remember some very un bias review by you when you USED to be a oneida staff shooter...please leave your pokes for sites like archery talk this is not that kind of forum. As for follow up shots...you shouldnt need one but if you do my 13 year old daughter can tell you from experience (she killed 2 deer last year and the second one she missed and did a quick follow up and that is all she wrote) dead deer...

and just so you know (and I am sure you do because you spend as much time on our site as oneida) Crafty owned a couple phoenix bows before he became a staff shooter..his love of archery and helping others is what guided us to ask him to become a staffer....we are very lucky to have him..


----------



## mikieday

thornapple said:


> Follow up shots? I have taken over 40 animals with archery equipment and if a follow up shot presents itself you need to worry getting picked off while reaching for another arrow not loading it. By the way after shooting with a shoot through harness system a few days in the preseason you can reload just as fast as with a conventional cable system.



Exactly....


----------



## michigan head hunter

thats what we need thank you :yikes:


----------



## mikieday

michigan head hunter said:


> thats what we need thank you :yikes:



when is the next shoot ??

also waiting on a response from webwhitetail


----------

